# PIAB claim to come through soon - what to expect?



## dmos87 (6 Jun 2010)

Hi all,

Just looking for general advise really, solicitor not much help and not returning calls.

I have a claim in with PIAB for a RTA in Sept 2008 through a solicitor. I know that the claim is to be resolved by June 2010 (i.e. this month), I know this as a letter received about 2 months ago from PIAB stated so. I have not had any notification about extending the period by another 6 months (which they can do). 

Can anyone advise me on what happens from here? 

1) Will my solicitor just call me one day with the result or will I receive it in writing from PIAB?

2) I know my solicitor will look for payment once the offer has been accepted and the High Court is ruled out. What is the average cost? A rough range would help, I know it varies. Solicitor is a close family friend and said they would take care of it but I wouldn't put it past them to grossly overcharge tbh. He/she's been dreadful to deal with and very sloppy, delaying everything unless I breathe down their neck.

3) If the offer is not satisfactory can I dispute it with PIAB or does it have to go to the High Court? 

If anyone has been through this part before and can give me a run-down of what to expect please advise me


----------



## nuac (7 Jun 2010)

1.   PIAB ( now Injuries Board ) will write to you and your solicitor settiing out their decision.

2.  You will have to take legal advice on your options.   If considering going further ask PIAB for copies of reports of any medical examinations they arranged i.e apart from reports you submitted yourself.

3.  This is a public forum. read by many in the legal professions.    You have given specific dates of events.   If your solicitor or anyone from that practice reads your post they may not be amused.

4.  Remember there are strict time limits re personal injury actions.   See your solicitor about those.

Good luck.


----------



## dmos87 (7 Jun 2010)

I have to disagree with you - I don't believe the above statements made by me are in any way obvious as to the practice or the individual solicitor engaged in my claim. 

I have expressed my annoyance directly to my solicitor about his/her delays in sending off the required forms and receipts on a few occasions therefore nothing he/she reads here will come as a surprise to them. The truth is if my solicitor would return my calls I wouldn't feel the need to use a public forum.

Thank you though for outlining what I may expect. I certainly don't plan on going to the high court but having incurred a lot of medical expenses I am fearful of not being re-imbursed the full amount. A lot of these expenses are still being paid off monthly.


----------



## InjuriesBoard.ie (8 Jun 2010)

When the Injuries Board has completed its assessment, it will write to you and your solicitor.
If you and the Respondent accept the Assessment the Board will issue an 'Order to Pay'. This has the same status as an award of Court.
Here is a link to the Board's FAQ section. Questions 21 to 25 explain what happens after an assessment, http://www.injuriesboard.ie/eng/FAQ/#1
http://www.injuriesboard.ie/eng/FAQ/#1


----------



## dmos87 (8 Jun 2010)

Thank you for the link, very helpful


----------

